# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم JTAG-PRO aka GPGJTAG  Gpgjtag v2.17

## gsm_bouali

*    * *Whats new  
Added support for these models: *  *Samsung P7320* *(World's 1ST)**Samsung P7320T* *(World's 1ST)**Samsung T879* *Lenovo A710E* *(World's 1ST)**HTC Rezoud* *GPGJTAG V2.17 New Update*     *    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *

----------

